# Advice letter to Amazon Flex for good driver



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

"Aalgaard, Jen" <[email protected]>,
Amazon Flex <[email protected]>

Hello there,

It seems that Amazon Flex is moving toward a scheme with block availability that supposedly sends reserved blocks to as many drivers as possible while decreasing the number of blocks that each driver can attain.

Perhaps this is inline with Amazon's policy that drivers should not rely on Flex and thus make their services available to other companies.

This is a bad idea. Why? Because pros like me will no longer give Flex priority and all you will end up with is undesirables that don't want to work and will make you look bad in front of your customers.

Here is my advise, retain and reward good and dependable drivers. Look at metrics. Reach out to warehouse managers and ask their input on select drivers they prefer to work with.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> "Aalgaard, Jen" <[email protected]>,
> Amazon Flex <[email protected]>......................................................*pros like me*..........................................................


That was hilarious! hahahahhahahahha!


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> "Aalgaard, Jen" <[email protected]>,
> Amazon Flex <[email protected]>
> 
> Hello there,
> ...


What happened man, u didnt get any reserved blocks next week?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

This has to be part of why less and less blocks seem to be available on a daily basis here. I'm not talking about ones I am able to get. I am just talking about less and less appearing period it seems.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Benzri said:


> What happened man, u didnt get any reserved blocks next week?


Yes, I did. Two days and only one block each day 4 hours. For this job to be viable for me I need to make at least $500 a week.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Poolepit said:


> This has to be part of why less and less blocks seem to be available on a daily basis here. I'm not talking about ones I am able to get. I am just talking about less and less appearing period it seems.


Exactly. They are spreading the blocks between too many drivers. They're experimenting. I'm telling them right now that's not a good idea. I have worked way too many jobs and noticed when you go for quantity over quality you will have issues. The customer may not care so much because they see the end product, but management dealing directly with the drivers will suffer.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> "Aalgaard, Jen" <[email protected]>,
> Amazon Flex <[email protected]>
> 
> This is a bad idea. Why? Because pros like me will no longer give Flex priority and all you will end up with is undesirables that don't want to work and will make you look bad in front of your customers.


I gotta ask, what exactly makes you a pro? Did I miss out on the Flex License?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

The First Rule of Pro Flex is you don't talk about Pro Flex..... or something like that


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

LA,

How long did it take you to get it down? Like, when did you look yourself in the rear view mirror and say, "Cabbie, you're a pro."?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

I am only referring to prime now fwiw.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They will replace you with someone who whines less.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Exactly. They are spreading the blocks between too many drivers. They're experimenting. I'm telling them right now that's not a good idea. I have worked way too many jobs and noticed when you go for quantity over quality you will have issues. The customer may not care so much because they see the end product, but management dealing directly with the drivers will suffer.


Your mistake as well as many others is even remotely thinking Amazon cares about you or anyone else...... You're NOT an employee, no benefits and are an "independent Contractor" basically meaning a nobody.

If you want a "stable" job look for one, point, period, blank.

Amazon's flexibility is nice and it's great to make a "quick" dollar, but honestly this is for emergency and should be used as so. Since working a full time job my stress levels have reduced at least 50%. Please go look for something more solid and use this as a pastime with anything else you can find, Amazon doesn't care about us, we are not their employees, there is NO UNIION, etc. Get yourself a good job that pays well, has a Union and work there till you retire or find your own personal business you can create on the side.........


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dear Amazon,

I'm a marginally-employable slob who drives a carload of your boxes around for $18/hr a few days a week, when I feel like it. I nearly always get nearly all of them at or near the correct location, so I've declared myself a "pro driver".

You need to listen to me about how to run your multi-billion dollar global corporation, or I'll rage quit and you'll have to find some other slobs who are exactly the same as me but with slightly less ego. On the upside, they won't bother you with emails at every perceived slight.

Happy new year.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Come to UCA3 in Santa Monica and see all the haggard middle aged bored housewives/girlfriends who bring their pets and kids along and chat up elite Beverly Hills customers as if they were best buds. So yeah, better me than them.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Reach out to warehouse managers and ask their input on select drivers they prefer to work with.


lol u think they would respond w a list of good and dependable drivers.....or just ones they prefer to hand out shifts to.....


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> The First Rule of Pro Flex is you don't talk about Pro Flex..... or something like that


Pro Flex sounds like a peice of workout equipment sold on late night infomercials with a washed up and retired pro athlete as a spokesman. One huge factor why there have been fewer blocks as well is they cut way back on same day delivery. Only because there were too many being returned probably by "pros". I know different areas have different circumstances but there are other companies that hire contractors to drive vans and deliver for amazon. Check indeed and Craigslist I saw one the other day was hiring.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

PROblem


----------



## ubaba (Jun 19, 2016)

I really don't think Amazon care at all since they are flooded with drivers.


----------



## Cystud2010 (Oct 8, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Your mistake as well as many others is even remotely thinking Amazon cares about you or anyone else...... You're NOT an employee, no benefits and are an "independent Contractor" basically meaning a nobody.
> 
> If you want a "stable" job look for one, point, period, blank.
> 
> Amazon's flexibility is nice and it's great to make a "quick" dollar, but honestly this is for emergency and should be used as so. Since working a full time job my stress levels have reduced at least 50%. Please go look for something more solid and use this as a pastime with anything else you can find, Amazon doesn't care about us, we are not their employees, there is NO UNIION, etc. Get yourself a good job that pays well, has a Union and work there till you retire or find your own personal business you can create on the side.........


Really good advice


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Your mistake as well as many others is even remotely thinking Amazon cares about you or anyone else...... You're NOT an employee, no benefits and are an "independent Contractor" basically meaning a nobody.
> 
> If you want a "stable" job look for one, point, period, blank.
> 
> Amazon's flexibility is nice and it's great to make a "quick" dollar, but honestly this is for emergency and should be used as so. Since working a full time job my stress levels have reduced at least 50%. Please go look for something more solid and use this as a pastime with anything else you can find, Amazon doesn't care about us, we are not their employees, there is NO UNIION, etc. Get yourself a good job that pays well, has a Union and work there till you retire or find your own personal business you can create on the side.........


Well of course. Even if your an employee they don't have to "care" about you. Businesses don't hire people to employ people they hire people bc they need a job done. Private contractor work isn't required to provide work for you. As a private contractor amazon gives you an opportunity to work. Personally I do it bc I'm a student and my school schedule changes every semester and Amazon gives me flexibility.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Come to UCA3 in Santa Monica and see all the haggard middle aged bored housewives/girlfriends who bring their pets and kids along and chat up elite Beverly Hills customers as if they were best buds. So yeah, better me than them.


Maybe go back to driving cabs??


----------

